# Mathaudio Room EQ



## snarf (Sep 21, 2014)

Does any one works with Mathaudio Room EQ or could make an comparison with other Roomcorrection software. Found it quite simpel to work with incomparison with REW The results are for me excelent. I work with Mathaudio in combination with Foobar2000 no cost involve.


----------



## carlthess40 (Mar 9, 2012)

I’m going to be downloading it this week
I see they have a lot of YouTube videos about the software ,unlike REW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frperdurabo (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been using it for several years, via the plug-in for Foobar2000. It works way better than not using any room correction, that's for sure. I get the best results using my home made dipoles (Eminence Alpha 15 + Fostex 103) probably because they're the best behaved in-room to start with.


----------



## snarf (Sep 21, 2014)

Same experience here the difference is hugh. If i go from bypas mode to room eq suddenly the band is playing like a band. For instance the abby road album from the beatles after 45 years i hear the bass of paul Mchartney much better the whole perfomance It sounds way more intimate.


----------



## frperdurabo (Jun 28, 2012)

snarf said:


> Same experience here the difference is hugh. If i go from bypas mode to room eq suddenly the band is playing like a band. For instance the abby road album from the beatles after 45 years i hear the bass of paul Mchartney much better the whole perfomance It sounds way more intimate.


Yeah, the weakest link in my system is the room. I've bought the Part Express USB measurement mic. My next upgrade, once I move to my new apartment, will be to use REQ with JRiversMediaCenter, which will allow for speaker correction, room correction, and time alignment.


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

The MathAudio plugin is nice and easy.

Far more powerful is DRC room correction that not only corrects FR, but also phase, pre-ringing, etc...

There is a gui version of it, because it can be daunting at first with all the settings made through the config file.

Here:
http://www.alanjordan.org/DRCDesigner/DrcDesignerHelp.html


----------



## frperdurabo (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Just moved to my new place, am reading it now.


----------

